# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Cataluña >  Presa y Embalse del Pasteral...diciembre 2014

## jlois

Primero vamos a colocar la ficha de SEPREM:





> DATOS GENERALES
> Nombre de la Presa:	PASTERAL, EL	
> En fase de:	Explotación
> Titular de la presa:	ENDESA GENERACION S.A.
> Proyectista:	P-DURAN FARRELL
> Categoría según riesgo:	A
> Fin de las obras:	01-01-1962
> Recrecimiento:	--
> Coordenadas UTM 30:	0964416 - 4663486
> ...


http://www.seprem.es/ficha.php?idpresa=784&p=31

Y ahora, y a pesar de que ya varios compañeros han incluido fabulosas imágenes de esta presa, os comparto una pequeña muestra de las que yo he podido sacar en mi viaje por esas tierras justo cuando acababa de pasar el tremendo temporal a finales de nociembre del 2014.



El Sistema Hidrográfico del Ter... Pasteral, Susqueda, y Sau...





La C-63 que comunica las localidades cercanas de Amer y Angles cruzando sobre el río Ter justo aguas abajo de la presa de Pasteral...





Tenemos aquí la cartografía de uno de los muchos senderos que se pueden realizar por estos lugares...





La zona de esclusas que gestiona el agua que será destinada para el abastecimiento urbano...





En la lejanía aparece el lugar dónde se encuentra la Ermita de Sant Roc...



Este es mi pequeño resumen de mi visita a este embalse.

----------

FEDE (23-ene-2015),frfmfrfm (24-ene-2015),HUESITO (24-ene-2015),Jonasino (24-ene-2015),sergi1907 (23-ene-2015),torreon (18-feb-2015),Varanya (30-ene-2015),willi (24-ene-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

Preciosas fotografías José Luis.

Se echaban de menos tus magníficas aportaciones a foro.

Saludos :Smile:

----------

jlois (23-ene-2015)

----------


## FEDE

Un auténtico placer amigo Jlois, el poder volver a disfrutar de tus magníficos reportajes, muchas gracias.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------

jlois (23-ene-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

De verdad que se ag4radece tu vuelta activa, Jlois. Saludos

----------

jlois (24-ene-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Precioso embalse. En Marzo tengo programado un viaje de trabajo muy cerca de allí, un poco más abajo de La Cellera de Ter.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

